# MBK Aergrind vs Feld2 reboot!



## johnbudding (Dec 2, 2014)

What a conundrum MBK are! Do you...

a) Buy an Aergrind from MBK for £90 and take your chances with delivery and warranty

b) Buy an Aergrind from Machina Coffee for the new price of £120 (a £30 hike on earlier this week) and know you're getting good service and warranty

c) Buy a Feld2 from MBK in the same sort of price bracket, but again take your chances

I suppose I'm more leaning towards the Aergrind for ultimate portability, but it's a tricky call to make. I know prices were going to go up, but a 30% increase seems steep.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Well I had a Rhino and a Wilfa Swart, and now I have the Feld2 more than happy with it.


----------



## johnbudding (Dec 2, 2014)

Out of interest, @Jony, what's the average time it takes you to grind for something like a V60 or Aeropress? I have the Wilfa now, but I hadn't considered being able to use a hand grinder instead.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

I don't count but very little time.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

The Aergrind has a little bit of wobble as the bearings are much closer together, still way better than the wobble of a floating burr in a Rhino or Porlex. The Feldgrind (i have an original) has very little wobble at all.

This may make no difference to the coffee at all, especially brewed, but if you worry about tolerances and aren't bothered about size then i would err towed the Feld

This obviously doesn't solve the MBK delivery/service problem, the feld2 will eventually come to Machina and the like i would guess, but it will probably have the 30-40 odd percent premium again.


----------



## Lb1 (May 19, 2018)

The barn is still selling the Aergrind for €100 and delivery is €4.90 to the UK. However, without wanting to sound like a moaning myrtle they have been a complete pain in the backside when trying to send my defective one back. They take an age (5-10 days) to respond to emails. Someone on reddit uploaded a video of an Aergrind they purchased last week with a really bad burr alignment from there also which seems to reinforce my idea that these newer ones are not put together as well as the first ones. That's just my assumption though.

The ebay seller I bought my other one from and which has given me no problems so far is called "Hoffmonkey". I'm assuming this is the same seller a couple of others have bought theirs from as well. Might be worth messaging to see whether he/she has any left.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

johnbudding said:


> Out of interest, @Jony, what's the average time it takes you to grind for something like a V60 or Aeropress? I have the Wilfa now, but I hadn't considered being able to use a hand grinder instead.


I have a Feld2. For V60, I'd say 45s for 16g or so.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

johnbudding said:


> What a conundrum MBK are! Do you...
> 
> a) Buy an Aergrind from MBK for £90 and take your chances with delivery and warranty
> 
> ...


How many years have passed now and people still question if buying direct from MBK is worth it


----------



## Benjijames28 (Mar 29, 2017)

Good at making grinders, useless at doing business. I don't care if it's a one man operation. Thousands of eBay sellers manage to deliver a much higher quality of orders and provide customer service.


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

There's been quite a few reports of quality issues with Aergrind, unlike the original Feldgrind which I think very few, if any had issues with. I can't say if that's because more people got it or there's some decrease in quality. Regarding Feld2, I'm not sure if many have it yet. However given MBK's track record, if there's a fault with any of the new grinders you'll be pretty much on your own. The best Machina or orther could do is to replace it or refund you since you can forget about getting any kind of service from MBK.

I would really try to find a second hand Feldgrind 1, if possible. If you're not only considering a hand grinder I would really suggest something like Wilfa Svart at that price range, I've recently had some great coffees brewed using it (during Danish National Brewers Cup).


----------



## johnbudding (Dec 2, 2014)

the_partisan said:


> There's been quite a few reports of quality issues with Aergrind, unlike the original Feldgrind which I think very few, if any had issues with. I can't say if that's because more people got it or there's some decrease in quality. Regarding Feld2, I'm not sure if many have it yet. However given MBK's track record, if there's a fault with any of the new grinders you'll be pretty much on your own. The best Machina or orther could do is to replace it or refund you since you can forget about getting any kind of service from MBK.
> 
> I would really try to find a second hand Feldgrind 1, if possible. If you're not only considering a hand grinder I would really suggest something like Wilfa Svart at that price range, I've recently had some great coffees brewed using it (during Danish National Brewers Cup).


I have the Wilfa Svart on my countertop, it's an excellent grinder, really good value for money!


----------



## Gatty (Dec 26, 2017)

I posted in the other Feld thread but ordered my Feld2 on aTuesday at about 10pm and had it delivered that Friday, quite a few people on the same thread saying similar too.

No issues at present, but am based in Edinburgh and if it falls apart will be knocking on the door if they're not replying to emails.

Think the new prices are a little steep but am new to the world of coffee prices!


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Gatty said:


> Think the new prices are a little steep but am new to the world of coffee prices!


true for a newbie but you would be hard pressed to find a better value actually









enjoy the grinder!


----------



## Gatty (Dec 26, 2017)

Thanks @Stanic - The Feld is great, and am very pleased with the purchase!

Between that, the Profitec and soon the Niche I should be set for a long long time to come!


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Well if you paid £152 posted, that's what I paid on the MBK site. ^ you say this now.


----------



## crab (Jun 23, 2018)

I was thinking about a Feld or and Aergrind, is there anything similar out there for similar prices?


----------



## Hoffmonkey (Apr 28, 2014)

Lb1 said:


> The barn is still selling the Aergrind for €100 and delivery is €4.90 to the UK. However, without wanting to sound like a moaning myrtle they have been a complete pain in the backside when trying to send my defective one back. They take an age (5-10 days) to respond to emails. Someone on reddit uploaded a video of an Aergrind they purchased last week with a really bad burr alignment from there also which seems to reinforce my idea that these newer ones are not put together as well as the first ones. That's just my assumption though.
> 
> The ebay seller I bought my other one from and which has given me no problems so far is called "Hoffmonkey". I'm assuming this is the same seller a couple of others have bought theirs from as well. Might be worth messaging to see whether he/she has any left.


I got in on the aergrind kickstarter campaign and bought 20 as I was so impressed with the hausgrind. I've sold sixteen so far, keeping one that I use every day at work. I'm been successfully selling them on eBay for £82 + £6.90. Happy for people to collect.

I think my batch must have been some of the first produced and doesn't seem to suffer from any of the tolerance problems later batches are purported to.

I've got one on eBay right now and one more available. If someone on here wants one, I'll sell for £80 + £6 postage off of eBay (happy to cancel the eBay listing if I can sell my last two off of eBay... IM me if that's the case.

Cheers


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

crab said:


> I was thinking about a Feld or and Aergrind, is there anything similar out there for similar prices?


No, not really. The Feld2 comes in at about £140 now, and I think the nearest equivalent in terms of quality is £180+ (think Comandante, Lido3, Helor etc) - but that said the others are all more widely available (excluding the Helor, which you have to import) and the companies that sell them have a much better reputation for customer service/responding to emails than MBK.

In terms of the Aergrind, I don't think there is a nearest equivalent - the two bearings are closer together than on the Feld and as such there is a little bit of burr wobble, but it is tiny and likely only a concern if you are grinding for espresso with it. It is still a much nicer grinder than any of the Rhino/Porlex style grinders and hits a good middle of the market between these cheaper grinders and the more expensive ones mentioned above.


----------



## kjarsheim (Sep 24, 2016)

Purchased the Aergrind from a local outfit in Oz and the Feld2 directly from Knock. The service supplying both was exemplary. The Aergrind arrived in 3 days.

The Feld2 took about 1 day longer to travel from Edinburgh - other side of the globe, pretty impressive.

......good fortune or maybe the cash injection from the success of the Aergrind has enabled Peter to increase his support staff a little?

Perhaps I just got lucky, but my experience with both grinders is very satisfactory, grinding for my SDBU E61, Gaggia Mini, new Flair and Aeropress.

Grind adjustment is ridiculously simple and quality of grind is very good.

Only quibble is that crappy plastic lid on the Aergrind

Sometimes its probably hard to remember that MBK is a fairly small operation and achieves results way above its limitations.

I'm holding off on the 47mm MBK, mainly because SWMBO would like a powered grinder for those difficult days.


----------

